# Burton Genesis Binding with Genesis X/Cartel/Malavita Hi-Back



## Dave.C (Mar 19, 2017)

Hi,

I bought a pair of 2016 Burton Genesis bindings and they developed a crack in the bottom of one of the Hi-backs. This happened after less than a week riding!

I contacted Burton, they are out of stock of Genesis Hi-backs so they have offered to supply me with two replacement Hi-backs, from either Cartel, Malavita or Genesis X bindings. Not really sure i think this is fair or suitable, so I wanted to get some advice.

Would these hi-backs really be a suitable replacement or should i push for them to replace the whole binding? I would probably prefer the Genesis X if anything but don't want to do it if its going to be too stiff compared to the rest of the binding.

Cheers,

Dave


----------



## kirbster (Jan 25, 2012)

Genesis x will be a lot stiffer than Genesys and stiffer than the other two. If I remember correct Cartels have a stiffer baseplate and softer highback versus malavita which has stiffer highback and softer baseplate. 
Which did Burton suggest would be the closest match? 
I would take what the are offering now if they will send you the correct highback once they get it in stock. 
If always had good luck with rider services but other than a different color they have always had the part in stock.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

Dave.C said:


> Hi,
> 
> I bought a pair of 2016 Burton Genesis bindings and they developed a crack in the bottom of one of the Hi-backs. This happened after less than a week riding!
> 
> ...


Just FYI cracks in highback usually happen when a lift pressure down on it. Put ur off-foot highback down every time, worth the time.


----------



## stryk3z (Jan 22, 2015)

also cartel and malavita hibacks will be good enough. since their offering for free why not (they usually only offer one so both is a deal). the vita's have a softer mesh hiback thatll probably feel closer to the genesis but not the exact same


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

The Vita highback will be the most similar to what you have now. Personally I'd go for the GenX.


----------



## Jonny C (Mar 16, 2017)

I've tested almost all of those bindings except the Genesis X.
For me, you only have 2 options: Either the Genesis X highback or the Malavita highback.

Genesis X highback:
Pros:
-You will still have a Genesis bindings with the responsiveness of a Genesis binding
-Still the same buttering capabilities from the Genesis
-Since Genesis and Genesis X share the same base plate, you will have a good mix between a Genesis and a Genesis X binding.
-Still a backcountry binding
-your binding will still values itself as a Genesis / Genesis X binding

Cons:
-Stiffer highback but not a big difference from the Genesis
-less versatile binding
-mismatch in terms of colors, patterns


Malavita highback:
Pros:
-More flexible highback that makes the binding more versatile for other riding styles

Cons:
-Lose value of the binding: downgrade from Genesis to Malavita
-makes you wonder why you didnt buy the malavitas in the first place. If there was a strong reason why you choose the Genesis binding, that reason is maybe still there.
-mismatch in terms of colors, patterns


----------



## Dave.C (Mar 19, 2017)

Thanks for the help everyone, I deided to go with the Genesis-X hi-Backs in the end, I added a couple photos.

Swapped the mirco-flad across and actually think they look pretty good, I just hope they ride OK!


----------

